# 4th Annual Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Fest



## Mathew

​*Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival & Outdoor Expo*

*May 4th & 5th, 2012 ~ Galveston County Fair Grounds*​
Guaranteed $15,000.00 in Prize Money - Plus Calcutta & Side Pots​
*Live Music Both Days*​
*Friday -* 
Kathy Ross & Bleu Edmondson
*Saturday - *
Curtis Poullard & th Creole Zydeco Band, Kyle Bennett, Bri Bagwell, 
Cody Johnson Band, and Cory Morrow​
*Floyds Cajun Seafood will be boiling Crawfish from 11-8pm*​
Tickets can be purchased at the gate for $10, or on-line at http://www.ticketweb.com/t3/sale/SaleEventDetail?dispatch=loadSelectionData&eventId =4224765​
For more info, visit: www.tailsandtunes.com​
*Feel free to send me a PM with any questions or concerns. Rules & Regulations will be clarified at the captains meeting.*​


----------



## bigdog

Bring the families out.
This yar the added outdoor expo and crawfish festival will have something for the entire family.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Is early registration over? I don't see anything about it on the website.


----------



## Mathew

The rate will go up on April 1st. It should be $350 now.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Thanks


----------



## DSL_PWR

Nice, Cody Johnson is playing.


----------



## Mathew

Today is the last day to get $50 off registration. You can register online at www.tailsandtunes.com


----------



## Poon Chaser

Done. Team Viral Remission is in.. woohoo!!


----------



## Mathew

**** chaser said:


> Done. Team Viral Remission is in.. woohoo!!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## 4wla

Only 3 weeks away!!! Don't forget, Bleu Edmondson is playing Friday evening after the Captains Meeting.


----------



## Mathew

Getting close, folks! 

Vendors will be there Friday & Saturday. Fishing tackle, rods, reels, clothing, women's clothing & accessories (bling), tractors, UTV's, and more. There will be some bounce houses for the kids, so bring the whole family!


----------



## McIII

*Update*

Matthew, Please update TEAM Roster


----------



## C.Hern5972

Team Salty Knots is in


----------



## chasintail2010

so the tournament will be fished friday, saturday? or saturday sunday?


----------



## Mathew

Captains meeting and calcutta is Friday. Tournament is Saturday.


----------



## Mathew

McIII said:


> Matthew, Please update TEAM Roster


Done!

http://www.tailsandtunes.com/teams.asp

Keep'em coming folks. We'll accept registration till 7:00pm on the 4th.


----------



## bayourat

What time is the captains meeting friday?


----------



## Mathew

bayourat said:


> What time is the captains meeting friday?


Captains Meeting is at 7:00. The Calcutta will follow.

Bleu Edmondson comes on at 9:00.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Sweet... Tomorrow is friday for me...


We will be there


----------



## chickenboy

Chickenboylures will even have a booth. Super deals. Looking forward to the event. Thanks for doing this


----------



## Mathew

*We're just a few days out. If you haven't registered, you can either do it online or sign up before the captains meeting on Friday.*

Music starts at 5:00 on Friday. Captains Meeting starts at 7:00 followed by the Calcutta. Bleu Edmondson goes on at 9:00.

Music & Crawfish Boil starts at 11:00 on Saturday. Bands consist of Bri Bagwell, Kyle Bennett, Cody Johnson and Cory Morrow. 

There will be several exhibitors there Both Days. Rods, reels, lures, fishing clothing, tackle, women's clothing(bling), tractors, etc... There will be bounce castles and rock wall slide for the kids. 

Bring the whole family!

$10 at the gate - Kids under 12 are free


----------



## Stevie_A

Are all team members required to attend the captain's meeting?


----------



## Mathew

Stevie_A said:


> Are all team members required to attend the captain's meeting?


No, but at least one should attend.


----------



## bigdog

For all of those teams holding out to see how the weather was going to act, 
Weather looks to be textbook perfect for this weekend !

We will have the registration table staffed with the hotties by noon tomorrow and will take registrations as late as you want to bring them.

Grab a couple of buddies and show up and sign in for a shot at the $15k purse.

Going to be better than ever, looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*live fish*

will there be a tank to keep fish if they are brought in alive or does it even matter if they are live or dead?


----------



## Mathew

Bobby Hill said:


> will there be a tank to keep fish if they are brought in alive or does it even matter if they are live or dead?


There won't be a tank.


----------

